# Looking for Film Schools in Canada for Cinematography and Filmmaking



## srikardv (Jul 22, 2020)

Hello, I'm looking for film schools in Canada to learn cinematography and filmmaking. I've never been to any film school or studied anything related to film in school. I don't know if I should start with undergrad or grad school for filmmaking. I'm currently a professional working in a regular job.

I'm mainly looking to learn technical aspects of filmmaking, opportunity to work on films as part of school curriculum, and network with lot of people. I want to pursue a career in cinematography and hopefully director one day. Please suggest any good schools and programs for me.


----------



## zf1987 (Aug 3, 2020)

Bumping this post. Also been trying to find a proper cinematography program in Canada but for some reason I can't find one.


----------



## jquastel (Aug 5, 2020)

Langara. Creative Arts & Industries
					






					langara.ca


----------

